# roamio basic cable card slot



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

quick question which way does the card face in the tivo? shoould the name be viable or not?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It will only fit one way. CableCARDs are PCMCIA cards, they have a notch on one side so they will only fit into the slot one way.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> It will only fit one way. CableCARDs are PCMCIA cards, they have a notch on one side so they will only fit into the slot one way.


I confirmed that by personal experience today setting up my new (refurb) Roamio Base. Naturally I tried the wrong way first.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

can the card be installed before running guided setup?


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

ajwees41 said:


> can the card be installed before running guided setup?


Yes, but I made sure my boxes worked perfect OTA before I used the CC's.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

foghorn2 said:


> Yes, but I made sure my boxes worked perfect OTA before I used the CC's.


the only reason I ask is the slot is on the bottom and seems like it would be hard to install with everything plugged in.


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

ajwees41 said:


> quick question which way does the card face in the tivo? shoould the name be viable or not?


Top of the CableCard is visible.
Bottom of the CableCard faces the Roamio basic.

Top of the CableCard has a gold metal strip on modern cards.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Question: I just got a new Roamio Pro. I currently have an HD Tivo. Can I move my existing Cable Cards into the Roamio, or does it require a different type of Cable Card? And how many Cable Cards does the the Roamio require? 

I have Verizon FiOS.

Thank you!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

nyny523 said:


> Question: I just got a new Roamio Pro. I currently have an HD Tivo. Can I move my existing Cable Cards into the Roamio, or does it require a different type of Cable Card? And how many Cable Cards does the the Roamio require?
> 
> I have Verizon FiOS.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi,
Your Pro just uses one cable card. Don't know how long you have had your cc's but if it's a Motorola "M" card you should be able to switch it but don't be surprised if some of the channels are missing. If so, try making a post in the Verizon Direct forum and tell them what you are doing and see if they can fix it. If they are still having difficulty, mention, "manual validation", these seem to be the magic words that fix many cc issues with Verizon.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## dannoooo (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello All
I'm a new TIVO roamio user in NY using cablecards from cablevision and I am having problems with my channels working and then not working almost on a daily basis. Have called TiVo and cablevison many times to no avail....Almost ready to give up as they are both pointing fingers at each other. Can somebody tell me how to solve this mystery or point me to the righ forum regarding workaround/solutions???
Many thanks Dannoooo


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

Call this number, 1-855-484-1453, it a dedicated Comcast TiVo department and not the regular cable card department. They'll know what to do.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Mustanger said:


> Call this number, 1-855-484-1453, it a dedicated Comcast TiVo department and not the regular cable card department. They'll know what to do.


He said he has Cablevision, not comcast.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

dannoooo said:


> Hello All
> I'm a new TIVO roamio user in NY using cablecards from cablevision and I am having problems with my channels working and then not working almost on a daily basis. Have called TiVo and cablevison many times to no avail....Almost ready to give up as they are both pointing fingers at each other. Can somebody tell me how to solve this mystery or point me to the righ forum regarding workaround/solutions???
> Many thanks Dannoooo


Are you using a tuning adapter? The fact that they work sometimes would indicate they are authorized right so I'm guessing this is a tuning adapter issue. Unfortunately they can be a bit buggy. You could try getting another and see if it works any better. You could also try changing how it's connected to see if you can provide it a better signal. (put a splitter before the TA and feed one end to it and the other to the TiVo rather then using the pass through port)

If none of that works you can unplug the TA and see which channels work without it. Maybe it's only needed for channels you don't even watch. (that's the case for me)


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dannoooo said:


> Hello All
> I'm a new TIVO roamio user in NY using cablecards from cablevision and I am having problems with my channels working and then not working almost on a daily basis. Have called TiVo and cablevison many times to no avail....Almost ready to give up as they are both pointing fingers at each other. Can somebody tell me how to solve this mystery or point me to the righ forum regarding workaround/solutions???
> Many thanks Dannoooo


Are you using a Tuning Adapter or are you CableCard only? Have you tried different CableCards or just the one you have now? What sort of message are you getting when channels don't work? Are you getting a message like "channel not authorized" or "channel currently unavailable" or "no signal found"? Have you gone into the settings menu to see what your signal levels are?


----------



## dannoooo (Aug 26, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Are you using a Tuning Adapter or are you CableCard only? Have you tried different CableCards or just the one you have now? What sort of message are you getting when channels don't work? Are you getting a message like "channel not authorized" or "channel currently unavailable" or "no signal found"? Have you gone into the settings menu to see what your signal levels are?


Thx for the response Tarheelblue32
I am cablecard only, on my second set of cards ( I have 2 roamios, both with these issues), and I get 2 diff errors at different times...Most of them is V52 searching for signal, and the other one is V58 Not authorized
Signal levels are 90% SNR at 37


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK, so Tivo support says I only need one Cable Card if it is Multi Streaming.

How do I know if it is Multi Streaming?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I think it'll say M somewhere on the card itself.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

OK - both single stream. I just ordered a multi stream and it will arrive friday!

One more question - can I still watch shows I recorded on my HD Tivo without the cable cards installed? I want to return them asap.

Thanks!!!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

dannoooo said:


> Thx for the response Tarheelblue32
> I am cablecard only, on my second set of cards ( I have 2 roamios, both with these issues), and I get 2 diff errors at different times...Most of them is V52 searching for signal, and the other one is V58 Not authorized
> Signal levels are 90% SNR at 37


That signal level should be okay, but a V52 error suggests that maybe there is a signal issue. When you start getting channels refusing to tune, check to see what the signal levels are at that time. You might try changing out some cable splitters to see if you have a bad splitter somewhere. You might also want to get a cable box from Cablevision temporarily and hook it up to see if it experiences similar signal issues. That way you could at least rule out the problem being with the TiVos.

The V58 error though is likely some kind of CableCard issue. Have you checked to see if your CableCard is running the most recent firmware? If you continue to have these problems and you don't think Cablevision is doing everything they should to fix them, then I would encourage you to file a complaint with the FCC. That usually gets cable companies to finally get the most competent CableCard people they have to contact you and get the problem resolved.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Can you carefully flip the Roamio Basic over and take the CC out with Roamio still connected to the power source? Would this potentially cause some damage to the HDD? I am curious about this because it could speed up the CC activation process if you don't have to restart the Roamio Basic.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TazExprez said:


> Can you carefully flip the Roamio Basic over and take the CC out with Roamio still connected to the power source? Would this potentially cause some damage to the HDD? I am curious about this because it could speed up the CC activation process if you don't have to restart the Roamio Basic.


As long as you are smooth and careful, and don't drop it or do any extreme jerky motions with it, the hard drive should be fine while doing this.


----------



## Mustanger (Jun 10, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> He said he has Cablevision, not comcast.


My bad


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

TazExprez said:


> Can you carefully flip the Roamio Basic over and take the CC out with Roamio still connected to the power source? Would this potentially cause some damage to the HDD? I am curious about this because it could speed up the CC activation process if you don't have to restart the Roamio Basic.


Just pull the power cord to be safe. The Roamio Basic boots fairly quickly.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

nyny523 said:


> OK - both single stream. I just ordered a multi stream and it will arrive friday!
> 
> One more question - can I still watch shows I recorded on my HD Tivo without the cable cards installed? I want to return them asap.
> 
> Thanks!!!


I did on my Premier, as well as transferred them over to my Roamio.
Also, I'd suggest using Fios online chat. I just sat down with a laptop in front of my TV with all the numbers already written in a notepad. As soon as the agent asked for the misc numbers, I provided them, and done. Had everything up at running in less than 15min. It would have gone quicker if I didn't accidentally add an extra zero to one of them!


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

As long as the HD has a sub I'd recommend transferring them over. Managing what to watch across multiple TiVos is a PITA. Much easier to just have everything in one list.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> As long as the HD has a sub I'd recommend transferring them over. Managing what to watch across multiple TiVos is a PITA. Much easier to just have everything in one list.


How do I transfer? I will be doing all my setup this weekend as my new cable card is scheduled to arrive tonight!


----------



## k3lavine (Aug 24, 2015)

nyny523 said:


> How do I transfer? I will be doing all my setup this weekend as my new cable card is scheduled to arrive tonight!


With both Tivos on your network; on the new Tivo go to MyShows
Scroll down and you should see your old Tivo near the bottom
Select the old Tivo and you will see the MyShows on the old Tivo
Select a recording that you want to transfer and beside the normal actions you will see a TransferRecording, Select it and it queues to transfer

You can queue multiple recordings, but they transfer one at a time. You see the queue by going to your new Tivo's ToDo list.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

nyny523 said:


> How do I transfer? I will be doing all my setup this weekend as my new cable card is scheduled to arrive tonight!


If both TiVos are on the network you'll see the HD listed at the bottom of My Shows on the new Roamio. Just select it, pick the show you want to transfer, and click the transfer to this TiVo option.

One caveat is if the shows are protected you wont be able to transfer them. That mainly applies to premium channels, but if you're a Time Warner customer it might apply to pretty much everything.

Edit: Or what k3lavine said. I started typing, got distracted, didn't finish until just now and someone snuck a post in ahead of mine.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> If both TiVos are on the network you'll see the HD listed at the bottom of My Shows on the new Roamio. Just select it, pick the show you want to transfer, and click the transfer to this TiVo option.
> 
> One caveat is if the shows are protected you wont be able to transfer them. That mainly applies to premium channels, but if you're a Time Warner customer it might apply to pretty much everything.
> 
> Edit: Or what k3lavine said. I started typing, got distracted, didn't finish until just now and someone snuck a post in ahead of mine.


And Fox owned channels on FiOS. Like the National Geographic Channel..


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Thanks everyone! I don't have many shows on the HD - I have been preparing for the changeover. Hopefully everything will transfer without a glitch - I will let you know later/tomorrow.

Per UPS, my Cable Card was delivered so I am going to try to set everything up tonight - wish me luck!


----------

